# New Gt 2000 series



## Schoolman (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen or driven Cub's new 2000 series garden tractors. The web site seems to put them inbetween the 2500s and the 3000s in build quality offering heavier(?) duty transmissions while keeping Kohler Command engines and shaft drives. They also come with better warranties. The 2000 is only $3100 plus the cost of mowing decks ranging from $500 to $900. Seems like an ok deal. My dealer doesn't have any yet so I'm looking for opinions. Thanks!


----------

